# Magnetic oil drain plug



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I order a Magnetic oil drain plug from one of the corvette sites for my LS2, or is the GTO's oil plug a different size?

Grazie!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

GM part number that fits:

11518377

You can get one at any GM dealer, probably cheaper than from a Vette place.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I got mine from PepBoys. I can't remember the thread pitch, just ask the counter and they can look it up for you.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks!!


----------

